

Top 10 reasons to have a job - swombat
http://hunternuttall.com/blog/2007/12/top-10-reasons-to-have-a-job/

======
cjc
The condescending and closed-minded tone detract from the author's obvious
point (startup GOOD, job bad). A more serious consideration of both sides
would have proved more useful.

For example, a very serious benefit of having a lowly 'job' is to have a set
schedule and be able to make it to every one of your kid's baseball games. The
debate is not a clear cut good vs. evil argument so it should not be treated
as such.

~~~
ambulatorybird
Not to mention, if it weren't for jobs, who would work at his startup? The
'jobs suck' mentality fails on the criterion of universality.

And, though it sounds boring, stability and routine are big advantages, and
they don't necessitate becoming a drone. I find that having a job provides me
with a basic structure around which my non-job activities can more readily
crystallize.

------
sgrove
The article is obviously a bit tongue-in-cheek, but there are some upsides to
simply being employed. By the time my first startup was crashing, I was so
happy that someone offered me a simple "Do this and you get money" option, I
nearly gave them a hug after being hired.

Entrepreneurship is an emotional rollercoaster that's a blast to ride, but
sometimes you need to step of in order to steady yourself for a bit.

...That said, I'm loving it this time around, and making sure I won't have to
stop.

~~~
thismat
Funny, I just wrote about this topic yesterday.

I grew up in business, and I have to say, seeing my Dad change careers after
25+ years of running a fairly large business, was a relief to me.

I think it's a natural part of being an entrepreneur that you're likely going
to need a break now and then.

Also, with two small children, insurance, a stable paycheck and dental are
worth it to me. My desires to run a business can wait until the risk:reward
ratio means less impact on their lives, because really, it would be selfish to
punish my children for my own fun.

------
ambulatorybird
It's also worth noting that there are some fields in which you have to "have a
job" in order to be taken seriously. E.g., medicine, academic research, etc.

------
zcrar70
-1 for the annoying javascript overlay that prompts me to subscribe to his newsletter.

~~~
kragen
The NoScript extension avoids that.

------
dandelany
11\. Health insurance, dental, 401(k)

------
biohacker42
1\. False

2\. False.

3\. That's not a good thing.

4\. That's not a good thing, have better aspirations.

5\. ?

6\. This is inherently not better or worse then the alternative.

7\. Get a life, have friends outside of work.

8\. You seriously aspire just to be "normal"?

9\. False.

10\. That's not a good thing.

~~~
dschobel
I fear your satire detector needs a tune-up.

~~~
biohacker42
Crap, I think you're right! I took that seriously.

~~~
gasull
Count myself too. I skim text too much these days to read between lines.

------
blizkreeg
It's a zero sum game.

There need to be players that hold jobs, put in regular hours, advance work at
a consistent pace, draw a paycheck, sometimes hate what they do and end up on
the lower side of risk.

There also need to be players that risk much to not hold jobs, develop
ventures, advance things by an order of magnitude, create significant wealth
that is far beyond what the player needs, and enjoy relative freedom.

The game will be hugely unbalanced and spiral out of control if one side
decides in large numbers to jump to the other. You need both sides.

I think at the end of the day it comes down to whether you're able to enjoy
life and find yourself in an environment that is in equilibrium with your
inner.

------
anatoly
So much fluff. Why write when you have nothing to say?

------
apstuff
Not everyone wants to be an entrepreneur or take the risks necessary to create
wealth beyond that of a full-time job.

There are as many reasons for this as there are people but to strike a
condescending tone towards their decisions is arrogant.

Some, like the readers here, like to see things succeed by being able to
contribute to the success.

I enjoy HN and I try to make it better by creating comments I hope others will
read. But I don't spend my day trying to write my own version of HN. I'd
rather work on my own stuff.

Employees are the same. Just because they have full-time jobs doesn't mean
that's their end-all and be-all.

------
abyssknight
Why not have both? These articles are pretty annoying, honestly. Everyone
seems to think you can't do both at the same time. It depends on the start up,
and I realize that, but it isn't that clear cut and dry.

------
edw519
Top 10 reasons not to have a job

1\. Your boss ran out of Xanax.

2\. You wait 3 weeks for specs then have to have it done in 7 minutes.

3\. It doesn't matter when you are most productive; you will work 8 to 5.

4\. Your project is a slow motion train wreck and you can't jump off.

5\. Your boss's girlfriend got the promotion you were promised.

6\. Microsoft Windows & Office

7\. breakroom coffee

8\. meetings where no one knows what they're talking about

9\. You no longer read Dilbert. You live it.

10\. cubicles

~~~
blhack
11\. Being forced to use crappy vendor software that they refuse to provide
documentation for and then get yelled at when it doesn't work and told that it
is your job to MAKE it work.

12\. Blind Carbon Copies

13\. Being forced to do things the _wrong_ way.

14\. Being woken up in the middle of the night and having to walk somebody
through how to check if their ethernet cable is plugged in for an hour and a
half and _STILL_ being required to be there at 8:00 the next morning.

15\. Providing a "this-must-work-now" temporary hack because somebody can't
figure out how to work an excel spreadsheet, then having providing them with
this spreadsheet every week become part of your job.

~~~
thismat
13\. Being forced to work in an environment where people won't even learn the
basics of SCM

------
vicaya

      1. Find a rich spouse
      2. Choose to have a job or not
      3. ... 
      4. Profit anyway

------
erlanger
Free coffee?

